# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  cherche bonne famille pour un gentil pigeon

## timothe06

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* pui-pui
*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Âge:* 11 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Actuellement incompatible chien/chats/enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 06 - Alpes-Maritimes
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour, Je cherche une famille aimante pour un gentil pigeon, récupéré dans la rue, il y a même pas 10 jours.
Il est jeune: il ne roucoule pas encore. 
Il s attache déjà à moi.
Je le garderais bien volontiers mais j' ai un chat vif et une jack russel exclusive, en appartement, sans balcon.
Il ne peut pas être relâché, pour l  instant, il reviendrait au même endroit ou il ne semble pas savoir se débrouiller seul. 

Dans le 06, 83 et si bonne famille dans le 13.... merci d avance
Je participerai à sa nourriture

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## esomer

Bonjour, je peux l'adopter.
0651906932.
Je suis végétarienne et vis en pleine nature

----------


## GADYNETTE

tenez nous au courant si vous adoptez le pigeon

----------


## Aniky

> Bonjour, Je cherche une famille aimante pour un gentil pigeon, récupéré dans la rue, il y a même pas 10 jours.
> Il est jeune: il ne roucoule pas encore. 
> Il s attache déjà à moi.
> Je le garderais bien volontiers mais j' ai un chat vif et une jack russel exclusive, en appartement, sans balcon.
> Il ne peut pas être relâché, pour l  instant, il reviendrait au même endroit ou il ne semble pas savoir se débrouiller seul. 
> 
> Dans le 06, 83 et si bonne famille dans le 13.... merci d avance
> Je participerai à sa nourriture
> 
> ...


Ma soeur se trouve à Toulon dans le 83, on est spécialisé dans les auvetages de pigeons et ellea  une grande volière si vous le souhaitez.  Si celà vous interesse n'hésitez pas a me contacter via le forum

----------

